# Another busted fuel chuck



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mikestew said:


> Broke today while using a 3/16 hss bit in 1/4 steel. If they **** me around on warranty I'm gona go Bosch or makita.


They fixed mine, no questions asked. It spent a week in the shop.

It's a design flaw. The brushless motor is too powerful for the drill.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

mikestew said:


> Broke today while using a 3/16 hss bit in 1/4 steel. If they **** me around on warranty I'm gona go Bosch or makita.


 What is a fuel chuck , and what brand tool was it on ?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

toolaholic said:


> What is a fuel chuck , and what brand tool was it on ?


Milwaukee's latest stuff is part of their "Fuel" line. Some here like 99cents have reported durability issues with them. 

I've been wanting to try the Hitachi brushless stuff myself. Currently happy with Bosch but their brushless gear still isn't out yet.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Fuel, I'm lovin' it!!:thumbup: Got the 12volt fuel impact now......wow!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> Fuel, I'm lovin' it!!:thumbup: Got the 12volt fuel impact now......wow!


I am going to ask a dumb question here: Why is a bushless motor better on an impact driver? The increased torque is a definite advantage with a drill but I'm not so sure about an impact driver. I'm only asking because I have never tried one. At this point, a brushless impact driver isn't high on my list of "must haves".


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know if the question is if the brushless makes the tool better, but I believe that if they are more efficient, longer battery life, less heat, longer tool life. In the end, I guess you could compare any tool, and question how brushless drills or saws better, but in the end, a motor is a motor.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> I am going to ask a dumb question here: Why is a bushless motor better on an impact driver? The increased torque is a definite advantage with a drill but I'm not so sure about an impact driver. I'm only asking because I have never tried one. At this point, a brush-less impact driver isn't high on my list of "must haves".


Look at the torque specs on the impacts. My Fuel 12v impact has close to the same torque as my older M18 impact. It simply runs and runs on a single charge and is lightweight. I might have bought it just for the hanger. I also have the original 12 volt impact but it doesn't compare. Ask someone that runs the RC cars about the difference between brushed and brush-less.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I grabbed the Fuel M12 impact a couple weeks ago, and am loving it. M12 Fuel drill is on the way. Going to be upgrading 18v tools next, and I'm wanting to go Milwaukee too, but all the mention of the chuck problems on here has me hesitant.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

M12 Fuel rocks.. Too much power! 

Milwaukee's warranty is pretty good too. 5 years for a tool is all I'll ever need. After 5 years i just want it to break so I can buy a new toy.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Grogan14 said:


> I grabbed the Fuel M12 impact a couple weeks ago, and am loving it. M12 Fuel drill is on the way. Going to be upgrading 18v tools next, and I'm wanting to go Milwaukee too, but all the mention of the chuck problems on here has me hesitant.


I don't have any Fuel drills yet as my older ones are still going! I've got the Fuel 18v and 12v impacts. The 18v is hard on screws!! The only thing I don't like about it is the location of the speed selector switch.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We have an m18 FUEL impact/drill set, and the build quality seems cheesier than the Ridgid 18v tools I have been running for years. I do like the cordless hammer drill (my Ridgid is just a regular drill). The m18 set didn't even come from HD, it came from a supply house that is a Milwaukee dealer. The torque isn't even all that much better than my 4 year old Ridgid 18v li-ion stuff. Plus, the cheap bastards at Milwaukee only included 1 belt hook with 2 tools. What the hell good is that? Granted, it is more than Ridgid gave me, but still, why only have 1 tool with a belt hook and not the other one?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> We have an m18 FUEL impact/drill set, and the build quality seems cheesier than the Ridgid 18v tools I have been running for years. I do like the cordless hammer drill (my Ridgid is just a regular drill). The m18 set didn't even come from HD, it came from a supply house that is a Milwaukee dealer. The torque isn't even all that much better than my 4 year old Ridgid 18v li-ion stuff. Plus, the cheap bastards at Milwaukee only included 1 belt hook with 2 tools. What the hell good is that? Granted, it is more than Ridgid gave me, but still, why only have 1 tool with a belt hook and not the other one?


Quit being so cheap and go buy another hook. They're not that expensive!:laughing:
I'd have to run them side by side to believe that a Home Cheapo Ridgid would power the same as brush-less 18 volt w/Red-Lithium


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mikestew said:


> Broke today while using a 3/16 hss bit in 1/4 steel. If they **** me around on warranty I'm gona go Bosch or makita.


 What are the chucks made of? Plastic!
I never heard of chucks breaking like that. Even on the cheap'n'nasty Chinese imports. The chuck wasn't even being abused.
Small drill, thin steel!


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea I'm pretty chapped that it broke under those conditions. Even a bloody b&d toy drill should get by in those conditions.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

mikestew said:


> Yea I'm pretty chapped that it broke under those conditions. Even a bloody b&d toy drill should get by in those conditions.


The more I read about the problems with these fuel drills , the more I think I'll keep using my old 18 volt dewalt to drill 1 3/8" uni bit holes all day . I've had smoke pour out of that drill , dropped it more times than i can count and it still keeps going . I have plenty of Milwaukee tools , but it seems they've got some serious issues with this new line that really need addressing ! All that torque and power doesn't mean squat , if the chuck can't hold up to it ! Sorry for your tool misfortune !


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

retiredsparktech said:


> What are the chucks made of? Plastic!
> I never heard of chucks breaking like that. Even on the cheap'n'nasty Chinese imports. The chuck wasn't even being abused.
> Small drill, thin steel!


I think my chuck melted. I probably overused the clutch. It got hot and melted the PLASTIC.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> I think my chuck melted. I probably overused the clutch. It got hot and melted the PLASTIC.


See , that shouldn't happen though . Not for what they cost anyway . Too much plastic in areas that it shoddy be with these tools anymore .


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Home Depot is now running a free battery deal on at least 20 different M18 models, at least online. I got the M18 Fuel hammer drill and impact combo, to go with the M12 Fuel impact and drill I got on the free battery deal on those that just expired. 

The batteries included are $129 4.0AH, where the ones I've looked at in-store contain the older 3.0AH. They are also offering no-interest for up to 24 months using their card through Wednesday, depending on how much you spend.


----------

